# discolored glass



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

I bought a framed print to hang on the wall. Once I got it home I removed the price tag sticker and found the area to be discolored. I have tried cleaning it with lemon juice and baking soda but no luck. Is there anything that will restore the glass? Thanks.


----------

